# Poljot Alarms - 2612 Mmt



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone have a spare Poljot 2612 movement (that's working that is) for the Poljot alarms?









I have an absolute mint case, dial and crystal, looks like NOS, but the movement is well chunked! Looks like someone butcher-eed it with a 5lb hammer and chisel. I can only think same someone has swapped out the nos movement into an old case (maybe for sentimental reasons), and I've got the crap movement - came in a job lot of russki stuff.









A total garbage case and dial would be fine, as long as the movement is ok and fully working. Repair on the existing one is well beyond me, but I reckon a swap out should be ok - albeit a learning experience maybe? Anyhow, let me know guys?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't you love job lots?









I did have a nice sekonda alarm but traded it ages ago, the alarm is ***** to be honest (imho), a little hammer vibrates against a pin on the case back. The best way to get any noise is to put them on an upturned biscuit tin!

did that dynabeat turn up?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dynabeat here and new cell (the correct one) and so far running ok. Still to time and find a strap and springbars but happy!


----------

